
This Part of My Life Is Called … WordPress - mrahmadawais
http://heropress.com/essays/this-part-of-my-life-is-called-wordpress/
======
mrahmadawais
This is a story about how I fell in love with WordPress (and web) even after
being misguided towards the career-path of Electrical Engineering and that of
a jack of all trades, but WordPress community was where I found my true self.

